# Eclipse: Intellisense bei Konstruktoren



## stephan000 (26. Feb 2008)

Hy

Gibt es bei Eclipse bei Konstruktoren auch Intellisense, so wie bei Membern. Ist es außerdem möglich, dass das Intellisense Fenster wenn ich new und Abstand eingebe aufspringt (so wie in Visual Studio)

mfg


----------



## byte (26. Feb 2008)

Intellisense? Solche MS-Buzzwords sind in unserer Welt unbekannt. :roll: 
kA was Du genau willst, aber zu 95% wirds mit STRG + Space klappen.


----------



## ARadauer (26. Feb 2008)

freilich
strg + space ist dein freund

falls es nicht geht, hast was kaputt gemacht ;-)


----------



## stephan000 (26. Feb 2008)

Ja, Strg-Spacekannte ich bereits (auch aus VS  :wink: ). Wenn der Klammern des Kontruktors erstellt wurden muss man Strg Space drücken, dann kommt das Fenster. Ist eben ein bisschen anders als im VS


----------



## stephan000 (26. Feb 2008)

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch:

In VS werden automatisch alle Möglichkeiten ausgelistet, wenn ich zu schreiben beginne in einer neuen Zeile. Ist das unter Eclipse möglich?

Mit Strg Space listet Eclipse nur meine selbst definierten Variablen und Klassen auf


----------



## byte (26. Feb 2008)

STRG + *SPACE* (aka Leertaste aka diese gaaaanz breite Taste unten auf der Tastatur) :roll:


----------



## stephan000 (26. Feb 2008)

Sorry, ich meine ja eh Space...


----------



## byte (26. Feb 2008)

OK, und was stimmt damit nicht?


----------



## stephan000 (26. Feb 2008)

Naja in einer leeren Zeile drücke ich Strg-Space werden nur die Member meiner Klasse angezeigt, aber nicht die aus, z.b. vom importierten swing paket


----------



## byte (26. Feb 2008)

Du willst Member aus einem importierten Package sehen? ???:L Du meinst wohl eher Klassen. Ja, die zeigt er nicht an. Du kannst aber anfangen zu tippen (ein Buchstabe reicht) und dann STRG +  Space drücken. Dann zeigt er Dir alles was er im Classpath dazu findet. Das ist dann nicht auf die importierten Klassen beschränkt. Du musst im übrigen gar nicht explizit Importieren, das macht Eclipse dann automatisch.


----------



## stephan000 (26. Feb 2008)

Hmm ja Klassen in dem Fall, bei .NET ist es eben in Namensräume eingeteilt, dh. wollte ich nicht Klassen sagen, sondern verallgemeinern... dachte in Java wäre das ähnlich.

Aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## tuxedo (26. Feb 2008)

Als "Namensräume" kann man in Java "sozusagen" Packages hernehmen. Aber halt nur "sozusagen" und nicht 1:1 

- Alex


----------

